# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.9 - small, but useful update

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.9 - small, but useful update*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.9 is out!  *Added support for:*
HTC Evo Design 4G (PH44100), Samsung GT-S6812i, Samsung GT-S5310L and LG P659H!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.9 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *HTC Evo Design 4G (PH44100)* - added Dead Boot Repair, Repair IMEI, Repair CID,  - *HTC Evo Design 4G (PH44100)* -  Read Codes, Read/Write Flash - all via USB (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Samsung GT-S6812i*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S5310L* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG P659H* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).*      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

